# Becoming Mason Panama City Fl



## JChisolm (Jan 20, 2017)

Hello, 
I am new to this Forum and was trying to see if their were any information about becoming a Mason in my area I've talked to a couple of people about becoming one but all Lodges are far and I would have to travel quite a bit, but me being in the military and the job I have has me working odd schedules. Does anybody have any insight on what I should do or where should I begin?


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 20, 2017)

There are a half-dozen lodges in the Panama City area. It shouldn't be a problem for you to contact one.


----------



## Akiles (Mar 31, 2017)

Where are you exactly living?.

I'm a M.·.M.·. in Panama.


----------



## MarkR (Apr 1, 2017)

Akiles said:


> Where are you exactly living?.
> 
> I'm a M.·.M.·. in Panama.


Panama City is in the panhandle of Florida; USA.


----------

